# [H0] Big Figure 8 Layout



## LongvaΙΙon (5 mo ago)

Hello Happy Modelers !
As always, I decided to build a big (for me !) figure 8 layout using Hornby and Peco track. As usual, all your advices comments and criticisms will be greatly appreciated !


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Why not not a 4' x 8'? Not that much larger?


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Well, less boring than a circle or an oval. Maybe not a whole lot less, but less, nonetheless.

And that's just enough less's to prove that less is more.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Mixed Freight said:


> Well, less boring than a circle or an oval. Maybe not a whole lot less, but less, nonetheless.
> 
> And that's just enough less's to prove that less is more.



Just need to get some slot cars with rail tires!!!!


----------



## LongvaΙΙon (5 mo ago)

Big Ed said:


> Why not not a 4' x 8'? Not that much larger?


Because with 85" x 44", I have enough room for my layout.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Do you have a Photo of the one you “built.” I see a picture of a virtual figure 8 layout plan.


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

kilowatt62 said:


> Do you have a Photo of the one you “built.”


 No photo because the project is postponed.


----------

